# My Dream desk!



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 12, 2011)

This is awesome!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 12, 2011)

The desk pleases me.  The snowball, not so much...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

ewwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwww.



not to the desk, my son likes the desk, i was ewwing the snowballing.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

it was almost 90 here today ^ this would have been nice.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^ Pretty muggy here, too.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> This is awesome!



Too cool!






*Custom Sculpture, Movie Props Displays by Tom Spina Designs, Home Theater Art, Furniture, Mannequins, Statues, Styrofoam carving, Foam Latex Mask Restoration, Movie Prop, Costumes & Wardrobe Displays, museum figures, busts, theme props & creatures *


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 13, 2011)

Why!?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 13, 2011)

Holy shit!  Jabba the Hut just got a mouth full O' snowball!


Curt James said:


>


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2011)

^^^^ lulz 



Muscle_Girl said:


> Why!?



lol Why _not!?_

If you click on the link to *Spina's site* you'll find all kinds of movie memorabilia. LOTS of Star Wars and Terminator fans out there. Looks like this guy has found a niche with some cash. While I don't believe Han is for sale, Spina *charges five grand for similar desks.*






YouTube Video















YouTube Video










And check this place out...





YouTube Video


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's my dream set up:


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll make a casting for you, but I'll have a boner which you can have poking through the glass and use it as a monitor swivel.....


----------

